# Sporadic availability of heat, engine overheating, angry demon



## Oryx (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all,

We all know that our Cruze's are possessed, but I must have done something to anger the demon in mine today and I'm not sure how to cheer him (or her) up. An old fashion virgin sacrifice perhaps?

This morning on my way back from breakfast, I noticed a slight chill in the car - it was about 45F outside and I had the heat on slightly but I was still feeling cold. I didn't really make much of it, but as I was pulling into my drive way, I look at the information panel and noticed the message: "A/C off due to high engine temperature."

It was a definitely WTF moment, how the heck is my engine overheating when it's 45 degrees outside?! The message vanish as I looked up at the temperature gauge, the engine temp was definitely above the usual one tick before the middle mark - almost 3/4 to H in fact. Before I could process what was going on, I watched the meter quickly "tick" down, bar by bar to the normal spot. Confused, I just parked the car and went along my day, reminding myself to order a bottle of Holy Water and a cross off Amazon in the morning.

Fast forward to about two hours ago. I got in the car to grab some dinner about 2 miles from my house. I noticed within about 5 minutes the heat was on its way up but no heat inside of the car, the vents were blowing but only refreshing cold air. I played with the climate controls repeatedly as I tried to restore heat but with no luck. The windows started fogging up really bad, so I pulled into a random parking lot where and shut the car off as I started Googl'ing.

I found a dozen or so references to resetting the A/C system by pulling the fuse, I decided to give this a try to see what would happen. I left the fuse out for a couple of minutes before placing it back in, I heard the "demons" singing for about 20 seconds and then silence. I started the car back up and made the sign of the cross in the air - but no luck - cold air once again. I started the A/C again to knock down some of the humidity at my expense (it's about 40F out and I didn't bring a jacket). Once I got the windows clear, I proceeded down the road.

Randomly and suddenly, I got heat. It wasn't a lot, but it was something! I had just started playing Skrillex - Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites and seriously debated if that had something to do with it (with all of the dubstep I play, it would not surprise me that the demon has developed a liking to it). However, as I approached about 45 mph, I caught the temperature gauge creeping up again.. Just like earlier, the "A/C off due to high engine temperature." appeared in the dash. The heat got to about 3/4 again, "ticking" its way higher and higher.

At this point, I started talking to the demon.. I said every phrase I could remember from Poltergeist and Exorcist. "The power of Christ compels you!". My heat started dropping off again, and the car stared the get colder. I toyed with it some more, but realized that at this rate, my dinner would be cold by the time I got home. At the last traffic light, I caught the heat going up once more time, but it didn't reach the point where the engine heat message appeared.

I've somehow angered my demon big time 

Tomorrow, I'm going to give the dealership a call and buy the latest Skrillex and Nero album. In the meantime, has ANYONE ever experienced anything like this before? Do you have a suggestion that might help my dealer figure this one out?

Thanks all, and don't forget to pet your Cruze before going to bed tonight.

Oryx

TL;DR: Sporadic heat from climate system, "A/C off due to high engine temperature." message, higher than normal engine temperature observed sporadicly, angry demon


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like the antifreeze level is low. This would be the first thing that I would check.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sacrificing virgins, women, and children didn't work for the Mayan's either. Least the National Geographic society found another Mayan calendar that extends that one they did find another 7,000 years. So we shouldn't have to worry about 12/21/2012.

Pulling a fuse on these things is tantamount to removing a flashcard from your camera. Cruze also uses flashram and those error codes are still there, need generation III at your dealers to read those codes. Does have an electronically controlled thermostat, can only guess what the problem is.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The problem could very well be the electronic Thermostat or the water pump on its way out.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> The problem could very well be the electronic Thermostat or the water pump on its way out.


Agreed, both of which have been reported as problems in some Cruzes here and there. First thing you need to do is contact Stacy on this board and let her know what's going on. Then, take it in to your dealer and have the problem checked over.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your anti-freeze level. In addition to thermostat and water pump issues on some Cruzen, I suspect many of them came from the factory with low levels of anti-freeze and air bubbles in the system. The latter can lead to apparent leaks that don't really exist as the air bubbles work their way to the overflow/fill tank.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> Check your anti-freeze level. In addition to thermostat and water pump issues on some Cruzen, I suspect many of them came from the factory with low levels of anti-freeze and air bubbles in the system. The latter can lead to apparent leaks that don't really exist as the air bubbles work their way to the overflow/fill tank.


Agreed. Check the coolant level in the overflow tank. The sporadic heat tells me it's low without looking. 

Next, check the area around the water pump and thermostat housing for leaks. Or, bring it into the dealer to have them check it for leaks. IIRC at least the water pump is covered under the powertrain warranty. If you have the 3/36 warranty still in effect, even better.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My 2012 2LT came from the factory with the Dexcool anti-freeze at the full mark on the reservoir. After driving it for several weeks, observed the coolant was only about 3/4" high from the bottom or the reservoir. Thought about taking it back to the dealer, but since I have Dexcool, just topped it off. That was like 11 months ago, since then it stayed right at the full mark.

These radiator capless vehicles do present a problem, the pressure cap on my reservior came from the factory, loose that may have been the problem with my coolant loss. Or air bubbles in the system. When draining and refilling, can only fill at the reservoir, have to drive it for awhile and watch your temperature gauge. Then top off the reservoir again.

Life would be so much easier if they kept that radiator cap, something you have to learn to live with.

With that translucent reservoir and dark red Dexcool, just takes a glance to check it.

Would have been helpful if the OP specified the year and model of his Cruze, length of ownership and the miliage.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Oryx, 

It looks like you were going to call the dealership yesterday - any new developments on this? If you wanted for us to check into anything for you, please don't hesitate to send us a private message with more information (including your name, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and a brief summary for Stacy). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## switt (Feb 25, 2013)

I too have an issue where the heater failed to heat then the car over heated to the point that the coolant steamed out leaving a puddle on the side of the highway. We had it towed to Pinkerton Chevrolet in Lynchburg, VA where they professionally diagnosed the issue as "unable to duplicate failure" and have told me that right now there is nothing they can do because unless it fails for them while they are looking at it, they can't replace any part trying to fix it. I told them about several issues I have read about with the electronic thermostat (they said it doesn't have an electronic thermostat, but what do I know???) and the water pump. They reluctantly told me that they would have their technician look at it againand get back to me. I'm waiting to see what they come up with next. I am in no mood for their shenanigans.


----------



## Nickerbacher (Jan 17, 2012)

Oryx, for future reference all exorcisms must be in Latin for it to work. Sorry about your problem but a seriously funny description of your experience gave me a good chuckle as i read it. Hope you can get it sorted out. Cheers


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

switt said:


> I too have an issue where the heater failed to heat then the car over heated to the point that the coolant steamed out leaving a puddle on the side of the highway. We had it towed to Pinkerton Chevrolet in Lynchburg, VA where they professionally diagnosed the issue as "unable to duplicate failure" and have told me that right now there is nothing they can do because unless it fails for them while they are looking at it, they can't replace any part trying to fix it. I told them about several issues I have read about with the electronic thermostat (they said it doesn't have an electronic thermostat, but what do I know???) and the water pump. They reluctantly told me that they would have their technician look at it againand get back to me. I'm waiting to see what they come up with next. I am in no mood for their shenanigans.



switt,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

